# RAM-Aufrüsten



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2019)

*RAM-Aufrüsten*

Ich möchte den Arbeitsspeicher auf 16GB erhöhen.
Aus früheren Erfahrungen, würde ich dann gleich 2 x 8 nehmen und nicht mischen mit meinen alten.
Zumal da anscheinend 2 x 4 (DDR3 1333) drin sind.

Mainboard ist dasjenige hier:
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67_REV_31/specifications/

Ich bin kein HC-Zocker und auch der Rest des Systems ist ein wenig betagter (i7-2600 @340Ghz, GTX 1060 6BG)
Darum muss ich da auch keine Hyper-jojo-lassmichübertaktendiescheisse drin haben.
Ginge da dann sowas rein? 
HyperX Fury (2x, 8GB, DDR3-1600, DIMM 240)

Bin da nur grade ein wenig verwirrt wegen Dimm 240 (ist normal?) und SODIMM 240 (anderer Steckplatz?)


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Arbeitsspeicher auf 16GB erhöhen.
> Aus früheren Erfahrungen, würde ich dann gleich 2 x 8 nehmen und nicht mischen mit meinen alten.
> Zumal da anscheinend 2 x 4 (DDR3 1333) drin sind.
> 
> ...


So-Dimm wäre für Notebooks oder manche Mini-IXT-Mainboards. Das passt nicht aufs Board. Du kannst aber jedes normale Dimm nehmen, DDR3-1600 wäre das übliche, auch wenn das Deine CPU vlt gar nicht braucht und wg des alten RAMs dann eh nur 1333 anliegen werden. Für letzteren Fall musst du mal im BIOS schauen, ob das neue automatisch auf 1600 getaktet wurde. Das alte kommt ja raus, oder?


----------



## McDrake (5. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So-Dimm wäre für Notebooks oder manche Mini-IXT-Mainboards. Das passt nicht aufs Board. Du kannst aber jedes normale Dimm nehmen, DDR3-1600 wäre das übliche, auch wenn das Deine CPU vlt gar nicht braucht und wg des alten RAMs dann eh nur 1333 anliegen werden. Für letzteren Fall musst du mal im BIOS schauen, ob das neue automatisch auf 1600 getaktet wurde. Das alte kommt ja raus, oder?


Ah, danke.

Jup. Alte Ram komplett raus.
Ins Bios kommt man ja inzwischen einfach 
Dann bestell ich mal.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2019)

Update:
Hat geklappt.
Zuerst zwar nicht...
Alte RAMs raus, neue rein. PC startet nur kurz... hmm.
Alte RAM (1 Riegel) rein, PC startet.
Alter Riegel raus und neue RAMs in zwei andere Slots... PC startet normal, RAM-Speed stimmt.

Kann ich immerhin mal SC anschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Update:
> Hat geklappt.
> Zuerst zwar nicht...
> Alte RAMs raus, neue rein. PC startet nur kurz... hmm.
> ...


 evlt. hätte man vor dem Wechsel einfach mal die BIOS-Standardwerte laden müssen. Ggf. hatte das alte RAM zu viel oder zu wenig Spannung für das neue, und das BIOS hat sich nicht angepasst. Aber egal, jetzt klappt es ja


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> evlt. hätte man vor dem Wechsel einfach mal die BIOS-Standardwerte laden müssen. Ggf. hatte das alte RAM zu viel oder zu wenig Spannung für das neue, und das BIOS hat sich nicht angepasst. Aber egal, jetzt klappt es ja


Denke auch, dass da was wegen der Spannung nicht passte, als ich die neuen RAMs einfach in die alten Slots steckte. So wie der PC kurz hochzufahren versuchte und dann einfach "abstarb". Hatte da zuerst ein wenig Panik, als da nix mehr ging.


----------

